# FreeBSD 7-STABLE?



## Roberth (Apr 13, 2009)

Is there snapshots anywhere for the 7-STABLE branch?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

Nope.. Unless you consider 7.2-BETA1 a 7-STABLE snapshot


----------



## Roberth (Apr 13, 2009)

Well I'm looking for the branch where 7.2 is pulled from.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

Roberth said:
			
		

> Well I'm looking for the branch where 7.2 is pulled from.



That would be 7.2-BETA1...

FWIW 7-STABLE went from 7.1-STABLE to 7.2-PRERELEASE to 7.2-BETA1 and will eventually become 7.2-STABLE after 7.2-RELEASE.

Just install 7.2-BETA1 and csup to RELENG_7.


----------



## Roberth (Apr 13, 2009)

Well okay, so there is no snapshots for RELENG_7?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2009)

I actually never looked for one but it looks like there is:

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/snapshots/200902/


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 13, 2009)

when did it go to BETA1? i cvsup'd 7-stable yesterday and it gave me PRERELEASE.


----------



## ale (Apr 13, 2009)

STABLE doesn't go BETA/RC.
STABLE is not a release.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 13, 2009)

so what the hell went into beta? lol sorry, im confused.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Apr 13, 2009)

oooohhhhh wait, i got it. nvm. :-D


----------



## danger@ (Apr 14, 2009)

Actually BETAs are cut off of STABLE...
A new branch is tagged a while before the RC stage is hit.


----------



## danger@ (Apr 14, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2009-April/049233.html

The BETA1 string isn't added to newvers.sh any more, that's why you might have missed it.


----------



## ale (Apr 15, 2009)

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/svn-src-stable-7/2009-April/001206.html


----------

